# Well chuffed



## Nosaj (29 Mar 2012)

Met up with a non official MTB group last weekend who cater for family rides.

My Littleun (girl aged 6) completed an 8.5 Mile off road ride. Single track, Woodland trails and some pretty lumpy hills thrown in as well.

She completed it, was not the last and even beat some of the older kiddies when there was a race up a hill. Said she felt tired and wanted to stop about 50 yards from the end of the ride as she realised we were actually all going home she sprinted (of sorts) to the end of lane and asked if she could go around again!

She is not a member on here but just wanted to say I was well proud.

As she has made a couple of friends of the male variety (yes they start that early) she has asked if she can go out with the group every week.

This means that I will have to tag along and spend an extra couple of hours or so on the bike on every Saturday afternoon riding the trails with her so of course after much umming and ahhing I reluctantly agreed!


----------



## Hebe (31 Mar 2012)

That's brilliant! I hope she had a good ride today too.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Apr 2012)

Nosaj said:


> This means that I will have to tag along and spend an extra couple of hours or so on the bike on every Saturday afternoon riding the trails with her so of course after much umming and ahhing I reluctantly agreed!


 
That must be a real bind.


----------

